# Lever Action Bullet Pen



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

New style of pen. Ironwood with a CA finish.


----------



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats very nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice fit, finish and choice of blank.

I have given the style a lot of thought and I just can not get over the fact it's backwards.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Where do you find that pen kit for the lever action?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I get them from Berea hardwoods. I am not sure if anyone else is selling them. Here is the link to them.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/1501_B-AG.html


----------



## Shorty55 (Nov 14, 2015)

Very Nice!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Is the assembly the same on these types of pens? Good looking wood grain and finish.


----------

